# la señorita Roten Meyer?



## llunita

Hola! en 'Aqui no hay quien viva', dice Alicia a Belén (cuando Belén, que acaba de empezar a trabajar en una funeraria, llega a casa):




Aquí llega la señorita Roten Meyer
Qué tal en la oficina, mucho ambiente?

Alguien sabe quien es esa señorita, y por qué se refiere a ella en este contexto? 

muchas gracias

Llunita


----------



## lamartus

La señorita Rotell Meyer (no estoy segura de cómo se escribe) era la institutriz de Clara, la amiga de Heidi, una serie de dibujos animados ¿japonesa?. Quizá se refiera a ella así por el traje que lleva y supongo que por la cara. Esa señorita era muy seria y muy dura con las niñas y siempre iba vestida muy formal.
Es una frase coloquial que se suele usar para referirse a alguien muy estricto o/y que vista como una institutriz de mediados de siglo.

¡Suerte que ya casi lo tienes!


----------



## lamartus

Rottenmeyer según google.


----------



## jester.

Sí, Rottenmeyer es la grafía correcta. La serie que es suiza según Wiki está basada en una novela suiza.


----------



## Berenguer

jester. said:


> Sí, Rottenmeyer es la grafía correcta. La serie que es suiza según Wiki está basada en una novela suiza.



La serie que hemos visto casi todos en España, con esa bucólica niña correteando por los prados detras de una oveja y de un niño pastor, con una amiga paralítica que tenía una institutriz extremadamente estricta (Rottenmeyer), es japonesa, pero basada en una novela suiza, y desde luego está ambientada en las montañas suizas.

Un sinónimo de Srta.Rottenmeyer, sería "ser una sota"


----------



## llunita

Ah sì, gracias. Alguien sabria si existe alguien parecida (que se podria utilizar en el mismo contexto) que es mas conocida en el resto de Europa? Porque no creo que el publico europeo entienda 'Rottenmeyer', si lo pusiera asi...
gracias !


----------



## DickHavana

jester. said:


> Sí, Rottenmeyer es la grafía correcta. La serie que es suiza según Wiki está basada en una novela suiza.



La novela es suiza, pero los dibujos animados eran japoneses. "Heidi", con "Marco" y "Mazinger Z" fueron los precursores del _anime_ japonés.


----------



## lamartus

La verdad es que no se me ocurre nada parecido, creo que por eso usamos esa exresión. Quizá deberías pensar en quién te viene a la cabeza cuando te definen a alguien como: seria, estricta, estirada e incluso injusta... a lo mejor así encuentras algo con lo que traducirlo.

¡Suerte!


----------



## tehuacan

¿qué tal Margaret Thatcher?


----------



## DickHavana

tehuacan said:


> ¿qué tal Margaret Thatcher?


Sí, no es mala comparación.  Creo que el rol de la señorita Rottenmeier era una mezcla de institutriz inglesa y de rigidez prusiana. Quizás la Rottenmeier resultaba, dentro de su aridez, más femenina que la famosa Dama de Hierro de la que siempre quedaba la sensación de que en realidad "meaba de pie".

Por cierto, ignoro si Rottenmeier en alemán significa algo o si ese apellido tiene algún tipo de connotación en Alemania (zona de origen, clase social..). Lo digo por si podía haber en su apellido alguna alusión o clave a su personalidad, cosa no infrecuente en la literatura. Tal vez sería interesante que alguien que conozca el mundo alemán lo aclarara.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

llunita said:


> Ah sì, gracias. Alguien sabria si existe alguien parecida (que se podria utilizar en el mismo contexto) que es mas conocida en el resto de Europa? Porque no creo que el publico europeo entienda 'Rottenmeyer', si lo pusiera asi...
> gracias !


 
Hola LLunita (veo que ya observas la puntuación, mayúsculas etc. ,gracias )

Yo diría que puedes poner: que se porta como un militar, como un general, mejor aún, como un sargento. Pero a lo mejor en tu tierra se usaría otro rango.


----------



## Kalimeros

¡Hola a todos!
En especial a Heidita, ya que es parte (involuntariamente) en este tema.

Ser un sargento sería una buena descripción, ya que los sargentos son (y deben ser) iguales en todo el mundo. Son los que imponen la disciplina a la tropa en última instancia.

Por otra parte, no entiendo la idea de encontrar alguna expresión "que es mas conocida en el resto de Europa". La señorita Rottenmeyer es parte de una *novela europea*.El problema puede ser de edad, no de ubicación geográfica. Ya se vislumbra parte de ese problema en el hecho de que la mayoría refiere a Heidi como "un dibujo animado japonés" y no como una novela suiza, pero al menos el personaje parece ser bastante conocido por todos. No creo que el hecho de que su encarnación más frecuente en la actualidad sea un dibujo animado lo haga más conocido en América Latina que en Europa, por ejemplo.

Creo que "señorita Rottenmeyer" transmite una idea muy clara, y que debe mantenerse. Esto obliga a quien no entiende el significado a interesarse por él. Si estamos cambiando constantemente *algunas *referencias para hacerlas locales se altera el ambiente original de la historia. Si lo que se quiere es hacer versiones locales, creo que debería cambiarse algo más que el nombre de una referencia incidental. Debería cambiarse toda la historia para adaptarla a la idiosincrasia local, lo cual requiere un trabajo artístico mayor, al estilo del "Ran" de Kurosawa.

Eso creo.


----------



## Jellby

Kalimeros said:


> Ser un sargento sería una buena descripción, ya que los sargentos son (y deben ser) iguales en todo el mundo.



Cuando mi hermana mayor se ponía mandona conmigo, mi madre le decía que era una "sargentona".


----------



## llunita

Gracias por vuestra ayuda... Otras ideas siguen siendo muy bienvenidas! 
Kalimeros, quiero contestar a lo que ha dicho. Entiendo su razonamiento, pero yo soy belga, y nunca había oido hablar de Frau Rottenmeyer, hasta que pase un año en España, donde escuché muchas veces referencias a Heidi por mis amigos españoles. Que aquí en Bélgica se parecen los pueblos a un pueblo de Heidi, etc. Me ha aparecido mucho (pero mucho) mas conocido en España que aquí, aunque es una novela suiza. Eso depende mucho de como cada pais trata esta novela, si lo ponen en la television, etc. Nadie va a entender 'Señorita Rottenmeyer' aquí. Y es para una subtitulación. Lo siento, pero mis 'promotors' (que son subtituladores) estan de opinion que tienes que adaptar esas referencias culturales al publico (y lo siento, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ellos). Si la subtitulacion está llena de nombres de personas conocidas en España pero que no conozca casi nadie de Bélgica, no creo que mi subtitulación sea buena... Por eso me es muy importante entender muy bien las referencias, y encontrar algo que produzca el mismo efecto en Bélgica...

Y, por eso, me es tan importante este foro. 
Espero que lo entienda.

Un saludo.


----------



## heidita

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con esto. La verdad es que quizás la mejor opción es lo de *sargento*. Evidentemente no todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta que es para tu país y que buscas un término que puedas traducir bien.


----------



## DickHavana

Un término que se suele usar en España y que creo que encaja con la Rottenmeier es "marimandona"


----------



## llunita

Sí, tienes razón, Heidita.. 
sargento, marimandona, ... me parecen buenas opciones. 
Entonces 'Rottenmeyer' se refiere, en este contexto, más al caracter que a la apariencia? Es que Belén, no se comporta como una sargenta. Pensaba que era más la idea de la apariencia que hace, entrando en casa: en un traje, muy estricto, el pelo en una coleta muy estrecha, etc. 
Si digo 'serganta', no da más la impresion de alguien muy mandona, en vez de esta apariencia que hace con el traje? 
Gracias!


----------



## DickHavana

llunita said:


> Sí, tienes razón, Heidita..
> sargento, marimandona, ... me parecen buenas opciones.
> Entonces 'Rottenmeyer' se refiere, en este contexto, más al caracter que a la apariencia? Es que Belén, no se comporta como una sargenta. Pensaba que era más la idea de la apariencia que hace, entrando en casa: en un traje, muy estricto, el pelo en una coleta muy estrecha, etc.
> Si digo 'serganta', no da más la impresion de alguien muy mandona, en vez de esta apariencia que hace con el traje?
> Gracias!



No sigo esa serie, así que no te puedo ayudar porque desconozco la psicología de los personajes. Desde luego si la alusión es al aspecto, que coincide por lo que dices con el de la Rottenmeier original, creo que iría mejor señorita "estirada"

Saludos


----------



## heidita

llunita said:


> Sí, tienes razón, Heidita..
> sargento, marimandona, ... me parecen buenas opciones.
> Entonces 'Rottenmeyer' se refiere, en este contexto, más al carácter que a la apariencia? Es que Belén, no se comporta como una sargenta. Pensaba que era más la idea de la apariencia que hace, entrando en casa: en un traje, muy estricto, el pelo en una coleta muy estrecha, etc.
> Si digo 'sargenta', no da más la impresión de alguien muy mandona, en vez de esta apariencia que hace con el traje?
> Gracias!


 

Lo cierto es que yo no veo la serie. Pero si es a la apariencia a la que alude, es más bien :

*Aquí llega la solterona.*

A una solterona se le atribuye este tipo de vestimenta. ¿Está casada la Belén esa?


----------



## llunita

Esa Belén es una solterona, sí. Pero le insultan muchas veces por eso, no en esta específica situación, creo yo. No me atrevo utilizar 'solterona' para no dar la impresión que, otra vez, se están riendo de ella porque no encuentra novio, porque en esta situación no es el caso, sino que solo se refiere a que está vestido muy estrictamente.. 
O no tiene sentido mi razonamiento? (dímelo entonces!  )
gracias!!


----------



## heidita

¡Ahhh! Entonces se refieren a eso seguro. Ten en cuenta que es una serie jocosa. Seguro que se refieren de nuevo a su _estatus_ de solterona. 
Va, usa eso.


----------



## Berenguer

En este caso, el hecho de referirse a Belén como señorita Rottenmeier es debido a su vestimenta. Está trabajando en una funeraria, va con traje negro,  y así es como iba la Srta.Rottenmeier, no con traje, pero si con un vestido negro largo, de cuello alto. 
Yo, cuando vi esa escena, lo atribuí a su apariencia física y de vestimenta más que al estatus de solterona que en ese momento no venía a cuento.
Yo no usaría lo de solterona por lo dicho, utilizaría más bien algo como _estirada_, o incluso, arriesgando mucho, algo como "_machorro_", por su apariencia de ir vestida casi como un hombre.


----------



## llunita

Sí, me parece muy buena idea!
Esa Sra. Rottenmeyer tenía también un poco la apariencia de un hombre?


----------



## lamartus

Yo creo que se está refiriendo a la vestimenta. El pelo recogido, el traje sobrio pero no creo que se asemeje a un "machorro". Yo me inclino por "estirada".

Llunita, has de contarnos, cuando acabes, como quedó. Me muero de curiosidad.

¡Suerte!


----------



## heidita

llunita said:


> Sí, me parece muy buena idea!
> Esa Sra. Rottenmeyer tenía también un poco la apariencia de un hombre?


 
Pues no, era más bien una estirada o solterona. Claro, los amigos que ven la serie, saben más en qué contexto se dijo. 

Se me ocurre también:

Aquí llega* Doña sobria*


----------



## lamartus

¿"Doña sobria"? ¡Me gusta! Es mi caballo ganador. Voto por la propuesta de heidita


----------



## Berenguer

llunita said:


> Sí, me parece muy buena idea!
> Esa Sra. Rottenmeyer tenía también un poco la apariencia de un hombre?



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:
Esta es la señorita Rottenmeier. A veces el traje era más oscuro, casi negro.
http://www.anni80.info/cartoni/images/altro/rottenmeier.jpg

La Rottenmeier original (la de la foto) no es que tuviera pinta de machorro, era más bien una estirada. Sin embargo, yo creo que en el caso de Belén, y para no subtitular con un soso "estirada" quedaría quizás un poco más jocoso (en el tono de la serie) una alusión estilo "machorro" "marimacho", algo así, pero es sólo una opinión.

Lo de "Doña Sobria" no me parece tampoco mala idea. Muy gráfica.


----------



## llunita

Sí... me gustan vuestras proposiciones. Doña Sobria, se refiere solo a la palabra 'sobrio', no? O tiene una connotación más? 
Puedo subtitularlo con algo con estirada... Pero lo mejor sería encontrar a una mujer que tiene el mismo aspecto, que es también estirada, y que también es conocida en Belgica... Alguien tiene una idea? (puede ser también de una serie americana, ... Lo único importante es que es conocida, que hace sonar enseguida. Que la gente,leyendo el subtitulo, no tienen que pensar demasiado...)


----------



## Berenguer

llunita said:


> Sí... me gustan vuestras proposiciones. Doña Sobria, se refiere solo a la palabra 'sobrio', no? O tiene una connotación más?
> Puedo subtitularlo con algo con estirada... Pero lo mejor sería encontrar a una mujer que tiene el mismo aspecto, que es también estirada, y que también es conocida en Belgica... Alguien tiene una idea? (puede ser también de una serie americana, ... Lo único importante es que es conocida, que hace sonar enseguida. Que la gente,leyendo el subtitulo, no tienen que pensar demasiado...)



Uff, americana se me acaba de ocurrir la película Rebecca de Hitchcock. Ahí estaba el personaje del ama de llaves, Mrs.Danvers (lo hacía Judith Anderson) e iba vestida casi igual. En España siempre se hace referencia a ella como una persona muy mala ("eres más mala que el ama de llaves de Rebeca"). Si es solo para mostrar la apariencia, quizás valdría.

Una foto de ella (es la de la derecha)
http://www.imdb.com/gallery/mptv/1071/8071-0031.jpg.html?path=gallery&path_key=0032976&seq=19
http://www.movieactors.com/freeseframes-1026/Rebecca210.jpeg


----------



## MTB

Hi,
Se me ocurre:
Mary Poppins iba tambien vestida siempre muy estricta y es el mismo estilo de ropa.. Claro que ella usaba ropa de colores cosa que la otra no (solo tonos de grises y negro) aunque claro su caracter es totalmente lo opuesto al de la Rottenmeyer. 

Elizabeth the Queen - la esposa de Enrique VIII vestida siempre muy estricto y de caracter fuerte tambien...


----------



## MTB

Ana Bolena - Quién más puede ser? - Scarlett O Hara aunque estirada nunca como la Rottenmeyer creo...


----------



## lamartus

¿Cómo se llamaba la directora del colegio de Matilda? ¿No se os parece también?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Belén con Emilio y con otros personajes está casi siempre cabreada. Me parece que se refiere a eso más que a lo estirada.


----------



## Kalimeros

llunita said:


> Kalimeros, quiero contestar a lo que ha dicho. Entiendo su razonamiento, pero yo soy belga, y nunca había oido hablar de Frau Rottenmeyer, hasta que pase un año en España, donde escuché muchas veces referencias a Heidi por mis amigos españoles. Que aquí en Bélgica se parecen los pueblos a un pueblo de Heidi, etc. Me ha aparecido mucho (pero mucho) mas conocido en España que aquí, aunque es una novela suiza. Eso depende mucho de como cada pais trata esta novela, si lo ponen en la television, etc. Nadie va a entender 'Señorita Rottenmeyer' aquí. Y es para una subtitulación. Lo siento, pero mis 'promotors' (que son subtituladores) estan de opinion que tienes que adaptar esas referencias culturales al publico (y lo siento, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ellos). Si la subtitulacion está llena de nombres de personas conocidas en España pero que no conozca casi nadie de Bélgica, no creo que mi subtitulación sea buena... Por eso me es muy importante entender muy bien las referencias, y encontrar algo que produzca el mismo efecto en Bélgica...





Perfectamente claro, Llunita. Disculpame la severidad en la opinión. Es que lo tomé como un trabajo de traducción, y no de subtitulado. supongo que en este caso el trabajo es para televisión, y esto te obliga a hacer algo de digestión rápida, ya que el televidente no puede levantarse a buscar una referencia porque se perdería el resto de la historia.
Comprendo también (ahora, por lo que se cuenta, ya que no tengo ni la menor idea de qué se trata "Aquí no hay quien viva") que la referencia exacta no hace a la historia que estás trabajando. Me parece que la idea de "institutriz" encaja bien con lo que se dice. Existe en mi cabeza -no sé en la de los belgas- el estereotipo de que las institutrices son secas, vestidas de luto o medio luto permanente, muy estrictas, de costumbres rígidas y sin sentido del humor (algo por el estilo de la señorita Rottenmeyer). Creo que eso se presentaría en mi cabeza si alguien dijera "Ahí llegó la institutriz".
Parece que además esta institutriz arquetípica debe ser inglesa.

Nótese que aún las institutrices buenas (que además de británicas son brujas), como Mary Poppins o Nanny McPhee, se visten de esa manera. Si eso no es un estereotipo extendido, ya no sé que se podría hacer con los belgas.


----------



## heidita

Buena idea: *institutriz *me gusta.  

Claro, a mí me gusta más "Doña Sobria"


----------



## pejeman

llunita said:


> Hola! en 'Aqui no hay quien viva', dice Alicia a Belén (cuando Belén, que acaba de empezar a trabajar en una funeraria, llega a casa):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí llega la señorita Roten Meyer
> Qué tal en la oficina, mucho ambiente?
> 
> Alguien sabe quien es esa señorita, y por qué se refiere a ella en este contexto?
> 
> muchas gracias
> 
> Llunita


 
En mis libros de la Colección Juvenil Cadete, aparecía el nombre de la autora como Juana Spyri. La verdad nunca lo terminé de leer, en favor de libros con más acción. Muchos años después, a mi hijita le tocó ver la serie de dibujos animados. Y cuando fuimos a Frankfurt, una de las cosas que ella mas deseaba era ir a ver la Viaja Ópera de Frankfurt y el campanario desde donde Heidi quiso ver las montañas de su patria. Por supuesto la señorita Rottenmayer también fue evocada por ella (entonces de casi cinco años) mientras estuvimos en la capital financiera de Alemania. Ahora que en palabras de una niña, esa señorita hubiese sido equiparada a una *"miss regañona".* (En muchas partes de México, a las maestras de preprimaria y primaria les decimos "miss.")

Ahora que cuando hablamos de que alguien tiene cara de sargento, no hablamos de cualquier sargento, sino "cara de (un) sargento mal pagado".

También recuerdo una tira cómica que en español se llamaba Maldades de dos pilluelos (Hans y Fritz) y la maestra de la isla, que vestía como la mencionada señorita Rottenmayer - y ésta hasta parece copia de aquélla - era la *señorita Secante.*

Saludos.


----------

